# Connaitre le modèle exact de son hackintosh



## ccciolll (16 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté un hackintosh d'occasion.
De fait je ne sais pas grand chose à son sujet puisque je n'en suis pas l'auteur.
Et jusqu'à présent, j'ignorais tout deu monde Hackintosh.

Comment faire pour connaître le modèle exact de mon ordinateur ?
Dans infos il me dit que c'est un macPro mais ce n'en est pas un, évidemment.
Je me dis que savoir le modèle exact me sera utile lorsqu'il y aura des soucis sur cette machine.


----------



## drs (16 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour
Soit tu demandes à ton vendeur (il est même étonnant que tu ne lui ai pas demandé)
Soit tu l'ouvres pour voir les références exactes de tous les composants.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Novembre 2016)

Ou alors tu installes window ou mieux Linux pour savoir


----------



## ccciolll (16 Novembre 2016)

Il me semble que le vendeur lui-même ne savait pas exactement (je l'ai acheté il y a 3 mois mais pour l'instant je ne l'avais pas vraiment installé par manque de place, là, le déclin du Mac mini m'a forcé à le sortir du placard), que c'était un truc que qqn d'autre lui avait installé, lui n'étant qu'un simple utilisateur.

J'ai surtout vérifié que le truc tournait. Et puis ensuite l'habitude d'avoir des machines capables de te dire exactement ce qu'elles ont dans le vide, j'ai pas pensé que je n'aurai pas cette info par la machine elle-même.

Donc ce sera ouverture, alors. Je vais tout de même voir si je retrouve le mail du vendeur, il pourrait me mettre en contact avec l'auteur du hack.


----------



## polyzargone (17 Novembre 2016)

ccciolll a dit:


> Comment faire pour connaître le modèle exact de mon ordinateur ?



Sans avoir à ouvrir le PC, tu as plusieurs logiciels qui te permettront de connaître la plupart des composants à commencer par Informations Système (ALT + menu ).

Comme c'est un Hackintosh, les données seront peut-être faussées (notamment en ce qui concerne la première rubrique "Informations Matériel") mais en général, ça donne une idée assez précise de ce que contient l'ordinateur* (quantité de RAM, nombre de(s) disque(s) dur et leur type HDD/SSD, carte Ethernet, WIFI, etc.).

En complément tu as :

• MacCPUID pour connaître le modèle de ton processeur

• OpenGL Extensions Viewer ou NovaBench pour celui de ta carte graphique

Et encore plus complet, DPCIManager qui te donnera la liste des périphériques et les chipsets qu'ils utilisent.

Quant à la carte-mère, il n'y a pas d'autres moyens que d'ouvrir le PC pour connaître le modèle précis. En tout cas, sur un Hackintosh n'importe quel logiciel te dira qu'elle vient d'Apple .

Ou sinon, comme proposé plus haut, il faudra passer par Linux ou Windows. Sur ce dernier, Aida64 te fournira un rapport détaillé.

*Il faut garder à l'esprit que certains résultats donnés par ces logiciels dépendent de la façon dont le Hackintosh a été configuré et il n'est pas rare ni exclu que certains périphériques se fassent passer pour d'autres pour qu'OS X les reconnaissent.


----------



## baron (17 Novembre 2016)

(En passant…) Quelle est la différence entre Informations système — avec la touche Alt donc —, et A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos ?


----------



## ccciolll (17 Novembre 2016)

baron a dit:


> (En passant…) Quelle est la différence entre Informations système — avec la touche Alt donc —, et A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos ?


Aucune il me semble, ce sont 2 chemins qui mènent à Rome.


----------



## 406 (17 Novembre 2016)

la carte graphique sera indiqué dans "à propos de".
Pour la carte mère et le proc, tu démarre en appuyant sur la touche "del" pour aller dans le bios. les infos y seront.


----------



## magicPDF (17 Novembre 2016)

ccciolll a dit:


> ce sont 2 chemins qui mènent à Rome.


Ou plutôt : …qui mènent à la ROM.


----------



## ccciolll (29 Novembre 2016)

406 a dit:


> Pour la carte mère et le proc, tu démarre en appuyant sur la touche "del" pour aller dans le bios. les infos y seront.



J'ai tenté ça mais sans succès. Je démarre avec la touche del enfoncée, ça se comporte pareil que si je ne le fais pas.

En gros, au démarrage, j'ai d'abord un gros logo moche American Megatrends blanc sur fond noir avec des triangles rouges.
Ensuite il affiche un texte blanc en haut à gauche mais trop court pour que j'ai le temps de le lire.
Ensuite il affiche une pomme rouge avec des yeux et une montagne avec des yeux, les deux assez vilaines, et un « press any key to startup options »
Là, j'ai tenté ma chance de presser any key, et j'ai eu le droit au texte suivant

```
Darwin/x6 boot VS.0.132 - chameleon v2.2svn r4000:2404
Build date : 2014-10-16 12:00:59
8146 Mb memory
```
(bon c'est approximatif vu qu'il n'y a pas possibilité de copier-coller donc j'ai noté ça manuellement)
Et en bas il écrit « boot: » comme si je pouvais lui mettre des lignes de code façon terminal (mais je ne sais pas quoi lui dire).

Voilà voilà.


----------



## 406 (30 Novembre 2016)

*AMI (American Megatrends)*
_AMIBIOS, AMI BIOS_


Press *Del* when after powering on the computer.
*Some older motherboards that use AMIBIOS may prompt for the F1 or F2 key instead.*


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2016)

F2 était une bonne réponse.
Du coup j'ai fait des « vraies » photos d'écran, il faut que je prenne maintenant le temps de les mettre d'apomb, peut-être tenter un OCR dessus au passage.


----------



## ccciolll (1 Décembre 2016)

Voici qqes captures d'écran de ce que j'ai pu trouver avec F2 au démarrage.
j'ignore ce qui est utile pou pas parmi tous ces trucs, on est tellement loin du mac…















J'imagine que la partie System information est utile.
On y apprend
Model Name Z77n-WIFI
BIOS version F2
BIOS Date 08/23/2012

Ensuite, je ne sais pas, s'il faut aller creuser dans d'autres endroits.

Est-ce que les infos de F2 m'en apprennent aussi sur la machine au global ? Ou seulement sur la carte  mère ? Exemple, chez Mac, avec le N) de modèle on a la carte mère mais aussi le type de « boite » qu'il y a autour, le type de connecteurs audio, de sortie vidéo, tout quoi…


----------



## ccciolll (1 Décembre 2016)

Dans ce F2 il y a aussi une partie 3D BIOS, j'ai fait des photos aussi. Je suis un peu désappointé par le fait que la carte représentée en 3D ne semble pas correspondre précisément à la carte que j'ai en machine.















Voici d'ailleurs des photos de la carte mère












et des photos de la carte graphique.


----------



## ccciolll (1 Décembre 2016)

Et enfin des photos des connecteurs à l'arrière de la machine (mais les connecteurs audio sur fond de couleur et le connecteur DVI issus de la carte mère ne semblent pas fonctionner).











Et voici aussi des photos de la « baie » de connecteurs sur le côté de la machine, vu de devant et derrière.









On dirait bien que certains d'entre eux sont des prises jack.
Sur le derrière de cette « baie », arrivent :
- 2 câbles inamovibles, derrière les prise USB et qui atterrissent sur la carte mère à un connecteur unique marqué « USB 3.0 ». Donc à priori des connecteurs USB.
- 2 autres câbles identiques, avec des connecteurs 4 pins en J2 et J4, qui partent sur la carte mère avec des connecteurs 2 pin comportant la mention HDD LED pour 2 d'entre eux et Power LED pour 2 d'entre eux. Je suppose qu'il servent à indiquer le fonctionnement par les leds bleus de l'autre côté. Bon, j'ai eu le malheur de les enlever sans noter leur emplacement exact et depuis je ne suis pas sûr de les avoir bien remis. N"anmoins la machine démarre toujours.
- Un dernier câble, avec un connecteur 9 pin en J3 sur la baie (8 fils seulement), qui arrive aussi sur la carte mère avec un connecteur 9 pin qui indique le mention « HD Audio ». De ce connecteur repartent 6 fils vers un autre connecteur 9 PIN, connecté à rien (et je ne vois rien à quoi le connecter à première vue) avec la mention « ac'97 ».

J'insiste sur ces différents connecteurs car pour le moment je ne suis pas parvenu à sortir un seul son de cette machine (mais je n'ai pas non plus essayé à fond).

Dans Infos Système Apple c'est peu détaillé sur les sorties SON




Et dans préférences système > Son, il ne semble pas trouver de sortie, d'ailleurs le son d'alerte reste grisé.





De fait je m'interroge comment sortir du son de cette machine (le vendeur avait vraisemblablement un petit ampli PC branché sur cet ordi, le même type que moi je veux lui mettre, cond je suppose qu'il était capable d'en tirer du son).


voilà voilà pour le travail de dégrossissage que j'ai déjà pu effectuer.


----------



## ccciolll (3 Décembre 2016)

Alors alors.
Je sais donc désormais que ma carte-mère est la suivante (là, pour le coup, je la reconnais bien)





Et voilà la page de description du produit.

Graphiquement ça fait un peu site te techno-tuning Russe, je suis moyennement fan pour le dire gentiment, mais ce n'est que de l'apparence après tout.
En tout cas il y a des trucs à télécharger pour en savoir plus sur ma carte, je vais potasser ça.

Mais du coup, je comprends que le boîtier et la carte-mère sont indépendants l'un de l'autre (habitué du mac, j'ai pas réalisé ça au départ) donc il me faudra continuer les recherches pour savoir quelle machine j'ai exactement.


----------



## thunder72fr (4 Décembre 2016)

Tu n'as pas un PC type constructeur (HP, Dell, Asus)

Vu les photos et tes observations, c'est une PC monté avec

   - Processeur i7 3770K
   - Memoire 8 Go DDR3
   - Carte Mère Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI (type micro-ATX avec wifi intégrée)
   - Carte Graphique AMD HD6870 (reconnue nativement par Os X)

avec un bootloader Chameleon (d'ailleurs si tu n'as pas de son, c'est que le Kext spécifique à ton chipset son a sauté à la mise à jour de ton systeme)

Si tu veux te faire une clé d'installation USB pour Sierra, avec bootloader Clover, il y en a sur le Net... (et tu n'aura pas de soucis de son à chaque mise à jour en utilisant le script Toledo ALC pour clover)


----------



## ccciolll (5 Décembre 2016)

Wouah ! La moitié des termes utilisés sont nouveaux pour moi…

Un « Kext » c'est du soft ou du hard ? À la lecture je pencherai pour du soft…

À priori il n'y aurait pas eu de màj OSX depuis que j'ai acheté le Hack (à vrai dire je n'ai même pas refait de clean install comme à mon habitude. D'abord parce que la machine en question n'a pas de lecteur DVD, ensuite par peur de tout foutre en l'air car je n'y connais pas grand chose en hack, en fait RIEN.)

Sierra c'est bien la suite de Yosemite ? Je suis toujours un peu frileux avec les nouveaux OSX, j'en ai un qui tient à peu près la route pour l'instant (enfin, je débute avec ce hack donc je n'ai pas non plus testé des dizaines de softs dessus). Il fait tourner mes softs et fonctionne correctement, à part ce problème de son. Partir à l'aventure avec un nouvel OSX (et consacrer du temps à l'installer, voire réinstaller tout le reste) j'hésite.


----------



## thunder72fr (5 Décembre 2016)

Le matos une fois identifié, la clé d'installation avec clover réalisée (avec les bons kexts), un tuto à porté de lecture, en moins de 2 heures , c'est fait....


----------



## ccciolll (7 Décembre 2016)

2 heures pour un crack !
Je crains surtout les pb de compatibilité en changeant d'OS.

Tu penses que je ne peux rien faire pour « réparer » l'existant et lui faire retrouver le chemin du « périphérique de sortie son » ?


----------



## ccciolll (13 Décembre 2016)

Si je me penche sur cet article, je vais peut-être pouvoir retrouver le son sans refaire tout le système.


----------

